
HBO makes some top shows, movies and documentaries free to stream - madmax108
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/02/hbo-makes-some-top-shows-movies-and-documentaries-free-to-stream-on-hbo-now-and-hbo-go/
======
diego_moita
Only in the U.S.

~~~
Melting_Harps
And even then, it still requires payment info as seen in the comments on TC:

> Billy Williams:

> Every time I try to watch any thing on that list I get sent straight to the
> register a account page and they want my credit card info. Reply Share 2
> Likes

I already have most of those series on DVD/Blueray or seen them enough times
that I can't be bothered, but I really wanted to watch Treme, it was a really
underappreciated series about post-Katrina NOLA.

Which, is sadly coming full circle as NOLA's Corona Virus epidemic is really
highlighting how nothing was ever really fixed and mainly just brushed under
the rug. It also has a lot of the same cast from the Wire:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TG4pLMPLfc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TG4pLMPLfc)

